# Imaginary Watch



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

These are a few drawings of an imaginary pocket watch from A.D. 1374. It does not have any sort of escapement, but only a fly with a "spring detent" regulator. Although I didn't get round to drawing it, I imagine it to have a Stackfreed, as Da Vinci has not yet invented the Fusee.

It will probably gain, like Verge watches, as the Detent and Pin wear away, releasing the Fly sooner. But, unlike the Verge, it will never get to the point where the train spins as if there were no Balance/Fly.










In the drawing of the Bottom Plate in the middle, the Detent Spring is the narrow portion of the Detent Arm between the Fly Staff and the top of the Arm.

Note that the grey quality is probably due to my having used blue biro, which our scanner is apparently not entirely happy with.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

1374 cannot be. In these years mechanical clockas are just about 100 years old, the smallest clocks are table clocks or pendules. Watches are still completely unknown and impossible to make. The first wearable watches are made in about 1580. The Henlein watch wasn't even the first known watch.

Andreas


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

Before the [Verge] Escapement was invented, there were a couple of experemental clocks (not imaginary) built using flies as the timing element. They were not successful.

This is speculation on how a fly-controlled timepiece may have developed into a Watch.

With a satisfactory timing element having been developed earlier than actually occured, we can assume that miniaturisation followed similarly early.

Besides, although it is not evident in the drawing, the Watch is 3" in diameter (I had to scale it down to meet T.W.F. image spec.s). I do not know of real watches ever exceeding 2 1/2", except for special purposes (display, &c.)

As you point out, there were Table Clocks in MCCCLXXIV, so spring-power was well known.

And, as I pointed out, (and I agree this is an overpowerful get-out), this is an imaginary watch. Just be thankful I didn't give it compensation.


----------

